# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Red Eléctrica publica el Informe del sistema eléctrico 2014

## Jonasino

> Red Eléctrica de España ha publicado hoy el Informe del sistema eléctrico español correspondiente al año 2014, con los datos más significativos de la actividad del sistema en ese año: el descenso de la demanda eléctrica nacional, menor que el registrado en el 2013, que prolonga la trayectoria descendente de los últimos años; el protagonismo de las energías renovables que mantienen su línea ascendente, aunque de forma más moderada que en años anteriores, y la puesta en servicio de 600 kilómetros de nuevas líneas de transporte.
> 
> Marco regulatorio
> 
> El año 2014 es el primero en el que se ha aplicado el nuevo marco del sector eléctrico tras la reforma iniciada en el 2013 para garantizar la estabilidad financiera del sistema eléctrico.
> 
> Cabe destacar que este año se ha aprobado la normativa que establece la metodología de cálculo de los precios voluntarios para el pequeño consumidor de energía eléctrica y su régimen jurídico de contratación.
> 
> Demanda eléctrica
> ...


Para aquellos que les interese mucho, mucho, mucho:
Informe completo: http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...c_ree_2014.pdf

Para aquellos que les interese bastante:
Resumen: http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...s_ree_2014.pdf

Fuente: REE

----------

F. Lázaro (25-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Jonasino, a mí me interesa mucho3 jeje, muchos datos para analizar en ese informe.

----------

Jonasino (25-jun-2015)

----------

